
Ask HN: Good curriculum/guideline to teach your employees how to code? - fjahr
I am looking for a good curriculum&#x2F;guideline to follow when teaching the non-technical teams of an organization how to code. It should focus on web technologies, so start with HTML + CSS, then some light JavaScript, then a backend language or (maybe more practical) JS as the backend language as well. Ideally it should have a bigger scope and potentially also include challenges or projects so the class can run over several months and&#x2F;or employees have some guidance after the class how to keep going.
======
soneca
I believe [https://www.freecodecamp.com/](https://www.freecodecamp.com/) is
perfect for that!

I used myself to learn to code and it was great. I went to complete the first
certificate (front-end). After that, I decided to go for more personal
projects that I would choose by myself using technologies I wanted to learn.
But I am glad I started with freeCodeCamp.

It has a standard path (people can compare evolution, share tips, help each
other, even have some healthy friendly competition). It has projects where
each student can use creativity.

Include a mentor to help and encourage people who are struggling (watching
some outliers doing amazing stuff in short time might be very discouraging for
people who are stuck, you can witness that in the forums) and you can have the
perfect environment.

------
Itzcoatl
[https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-programming-
nanodegr...](https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-programming-nanodegree--
nd000)

Very affordable price and great content. P.S. I don't work for Udacity.

~~~
walesmd
I do (work for Udacity) and willing to answer any questions. :)

------
stevenwu
This is probably a good place to start: [https://stripe.com/blog/teaching-
employees-to-code](https://stripe.com/blog/teaching-employees-to-code)

Blog was posted early enough to have a high likelihood of response if you ping
the author with follow up questions

------
atsaloli
Sounds like a job for "learn enough to be dangerous"
[https://www.learnenough.com](https://www.learnenough.com)

------
ParameterOne
[https://www.udacity.com/courses/web-
development](https://www.udacity.com/courses/web-development)

